# CLASSIC STYLE C.C. 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

COME JOIN US RAISE TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE KIDS ON DECEMBER 1ST 2013 AT LAMPPOST PIZZA 9AM TO 5 PM, LET'S MAKE KID'S HAPPY THIS CHRISTMAS SEASON


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

You know we're gonna be there. TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

supreme82 said:


> You know we're gonna be there. TTT


thanks juan and contagious cc


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Always, always, always a good event. Pizza is bomb too.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! LATIN LUXURY CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT !!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Always, always, always a good event. Pizza is bomb too.


that's right mike it's bomb bey we will see you there doggy go raiders!! lol


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!! LATIN LUXURY CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT !!!


thanks latin luxury cc much love from classic style cc


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP CLASSIC STYLE TOY DRIVE BUMP


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Always good to hang out with the homies at this one....


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Sup PAULIE, see you there


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Always good to hang out with the homies at this one....


same here chuck see you there bro


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

rlowrod said:


> Sup PAULIE, see you there


what's up sir mike, see you there bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!


ttt:wave:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

you know Majestics L.A. gonna be in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

scrappin68 said:


> you know Majestics L.A. gonna be in the house :thumbsup:


thanks majestics cc for your support:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


thanks for the bump sporty:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


qvo mike how's it going doggy?


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


thanks for the bump rusty ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Always, always, always a good event. Pizza is bomb too.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT CLASSICSTYLE


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> TTT CLASSICSTYLE


thanks ontario classics for the love ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Anytime homie


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Anytime homie


orale homies, this event wouldn't happen without you car club's that come out and support our toy drive this toy drive isn't about us it's about the kid's that don't have much or don't have any parents to buy them stuff for the hollidays. but classic style c.c. really gives all of you guy's a shout out for making this event a good toy drive for the years we been doing it, god bless you all and hope for another good turn out:yes: ttt for classic style cc


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

and for some bomb pizza that they sell there and watching all your nfl teams playing, drinking some good cold beers


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Grillo85 (Dec 24, 2012)

illustrious will be there


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Grillo85 said:


> illustrious will be there


thanks brother ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 743914


thanks for the bump brother


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!


:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

just heard from mr. cartoon he is going to be donating some stuff to raffle off for our toy drive ttt thanks mr. cartoon :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> just heard from mr. cartoon he is going to be donating some stuff to raffle off for our toy drive ttt thanks mr. cartoon :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 746786


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

SUAVE!:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

supreme82 said:


> SUAVE!:thumbsup:


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

T T T


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

65 Impala East LA said:


> T T T


thanks for the bump paul ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

some pic's from our last toy drive 2012


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

to the top


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


what's up together cc thanks for the bump homies


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

back on top ttt


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE LOVE DA KIDS!!!!
TTT


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> CLASSIC STYLE LOVE DA KIDS!!!!
> TTT


that's right doing it for a good caus making kids happy this season thanks for the bump bro


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

vamps said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks for the bump vamps ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can a mofo get a free pizza???:dunno:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Can a mofo get a free pizza???:dunno:


lol maybe


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Can a mofo get a free pizza???:dunno:


RAIDER FANS ONLY!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> RAIDER FANS ONLY!


LOL THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

uffin::sprint:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt


thanks for the bump richard


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

united styles lowrider family going to try and make it to diss show for the kids :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

meno97 said:


> united styles lowrider family going to try and make it to diss show for the kids :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt :h5:


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE CC = SANTA CLAUS.
GOING TO BE GOOD.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> CLASSIC STYLE CC = SANTA CLAUS.
> GOING TO BE GOOD.


thats right dager it was cool to meet you sunday at the show bro


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo...


what's up mr. cholo dj and thanks for the bump brother


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Same here homie. Looking forward to this event!
TTMT!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Same here homie. Looking forward to this event!
> TTMT!


cool doggy cant wait either


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


thanks for the bump sporty


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

T.t.t


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> T.t.t


th
thanks for the bump franky


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump this!
TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 57 58 59 61 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be there !!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks you guys for the love ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt classic style


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

back to the top


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> Bump


thanks for the bump danny boy


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 785850


lol thanks for the bump homie ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt classic style


orale sporty thanks for the bump and be safe going to vegas much love from c.s. to the o.class ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> TTT


what's up doggy


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

SUAVE!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

supreme82 said:


> SUAVE!


suave lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> orale sporty thanks for the bump and be safe going to vegas much love from c.s. to the o.class ttt


Ttt classic style graciaz homies


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt classic style graciaz homies


anytime brother ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Q-VO PAULY!
TAKING IT BACK TO THE TOP HOMIE!
"DAGGS"


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top for Classic Style CC.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

to the top


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Q-VO PAULY!
> TAKING IT BACK TO THE TOP HOMIE!
> "DAGGS"


qvo daggs thanks for the bump homie


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> To The Top for Classic Style CC.


thanks for the bump danny boy hope to see you and flor there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be another good one this year...thanks to all of you...:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be another good one this year...thanks to all of you...:yes::thumbsup:


YES IN DEED IT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD TOY DRIVE TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Blvd Ray (Jun 15, 2011)

TTT :h5:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Blvd Ray said:


> TTT :h5:


whats up ray thanks for the bump homie ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP YEAHHHH BOYYY


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Almost that time...


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

yes sir ttt can't wait


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:T~T~T~


----------



## Blvd Ray (Jun 15, 2011)

T T T...Trucha will be there to support!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks trucha cc and qvo mike what's going on loco


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT!
FOR CLASSIC STYLE!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ANAHEIM (Feb 3, 2009)

Whats up Paul its Fitz dog from Budweiser ur bros homie. See you there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

After party
After party
After party


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques c.c will try to be there to support


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ANAHEIM said:


> Whats up Paul its Fitz dog from Budweiser ur bros homie. See you there!


what's up fitz ok cool doggy we will see you there


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> To The Top


th
thanks for the bump danny boy see you and flor there


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

supreme82 said:


> TTT


suave lol ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

What's the address?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait for the pizza...miss bomb pizza.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Can't wait for the pizza...miss bomb pizza.


:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> ttt


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

TTT for the homies!!


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T* *THE T*:thumbsup:*​P*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Do not worry about false advertisement....The Cholo Dj is gonna be in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

oldslow85 said:


> TTT for the homies!!


what's up billy thanks for the bump hope to see you there


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP TO THE TOP


what it do danny boy ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to all Cowboys fans attending this great event......:yes:


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Raider Fans will be in da house too!!
What up Pauly!
TTT.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Raider Fans will be in da house too!!
> What up Pauly!
> TTT.


that's right dagger raider nation lol and what's cracking dagger see you at the toy drive, what's up cholo dj nobody cares for the cowboys lol  almost here ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> that's right dagger raider nation lol and what's cracking dagger see you at the toy drive, what's up cholo dj nobody cares for the cowboys lol  almost here ttt



Raiders gonna get stuffed on Turkey Day...:yes:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

tequila sunrise said:


> What's the address? X2... Location? flier?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> tequila sunrise said:
> 
> 
> > What's the address? X2... Location? flier?
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> that's right dagger raider nation lol and what's cracking dagger see you at the toy drive, what's up cholo dj nobody cares for the cowboys lol  almost here ttt



Cowboys 31
Raiders....not enough.:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...hey Paul Jr.....how was your Turkey Day......Cowboys...:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

It's almost that time, ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking good...it's filling up with Bombas...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Good turn out as always....was nice to see the homies....props to ClassicStyle


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks guy's for coming out we are really burnt out from our toy drive but great turn out


----------

